# PM932-PDF Handle Extension



## Jamespvill (Feb 26, 2014)

When I first got my PM932-PDF, I realized that when I brought my Y-axis all the way towards myself that It ran into the limit switch for my automatic cross feed. First and foremost, I did not want to damage my limit switch, but It also dawned on me that If it was hitting the limit switch, perhaps I could squeeze some more distance out of that Y-axis!

So we begin with some 1.5" 1018 that I had laying around.




Now I really try to stay away from 1018 as much as possible when turning on a lathe because getting a nice finish is a tough balancing act. But push forward regardless because the stuff is cheap as dirt!


Touch it up with some sanding for a more desirable finish...




I am lopping the slug off with my band saw rather than parting it off because I have had one too many HSS parting blades shatter on me when parting 1018...so in all honesty, I'm quite hesitant when It comes to parting off 1018, but have no problem with 304 SS! That was when I first started lathing though, and I used carbide inserts for parting now...so maybe I'll brave my fears one of these days. (By the way, 304 and I have a special relationship with one another, she bit my fingers pretty bad once...I have pictures If anyone wants to see what the swarf monster will do to your hands when you let it get too out of hand...)



Moving on! Now we have to figure out how to cut those odd gear-like cuts to match the hand wheel. Well it turns out they are just a bunch of strait cuts that can be taken out with a 3/8" end mill. So I set my depth to .150 and took my three cuts. Here is how I was able to get my lines, just notched them with the hand wheel, then took my strait edge and connected the dots. 







Back to the lathe now. In hindsight, I should have just did all the lathe operations first, then moved on to the mill. But oh well, we live and learn. Plus no damage was done. So drill out and bore to size.





Now back to the mill where we tackle the other side, same as the first.



Here we have a lovely machined extension. My machine wasn't trammed when I machined this, So it's actually pretty ugly! But nonetheless, break the edges and toss her on! All that is left to to is grab a longer bolt from the bolt bin and install it.



And the finished product! It gives me and extra inch or so of travel...maybe two. But more importantly, I don't whack into my limit switch anymore. Hopefully this helps someone out!


----------



## Jamespvill (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, I also forgot to post my power drawbar "mod"...basically a butterfly wrench, some rope, and a really long spring...







This was one of those ideas where I'm not necessarily proud of the execution, but it's functional nonetheless... :shush:


----------



## Plas62 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank's for the post. I'll have to try to make myself one of those. I've been frustrate a couple times my self by the limit switch hitting the hand wheel.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice mods and write-up...

Ray


----------

